# Delete



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I like that. If I did not like my picture so much I would use it as my avatar.
So the pendulum (I had to try 10 tymes/thimes/tiemes/teimss/ tiams to get that right) swings back.
That sucks.
Why not stay high all the time.
Why not.
What is wrong with our brains!


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I am out of the loop. If you name a song i think i would know it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Spiders
> Suggestion
> Chop suey
> Streamliine
> ...


Oh god you are going to have to sng one.

Have yo noticed that the people you draw have no brains. The tops of their heads are gone - i think


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

I am of to bed now. Good luck spirit.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2008)

.


----------

